# Magnetic Oil dipstick Filler Plug for Portable Generator.



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

Does anyone have any direct experience with a magnetic oil dipstick, oil filler plug for generators without an oil filter.
I was looking at one for my Champion #100520 generator and have read just about every review, pro and con that I could find, with most being positive.
This is the one I'm looking at:








Amazon.com : GenExhaust for Champion Model# 100519/100520 (p/n 15010-Z080130-OB00) Generator - Non-Anodized Easy USE Magnetic Oil Dipstick : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : GenExhaust for Champion Model# 100519/100520 (p/n 15010-Z080130-OB00) Generator - Non-Anodized Easy USE Magnetic Oil Dipstick : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

To be honest, I doubt anyone has any real proof that they actually increase engine life in the long run. I would suspect they will help keep some amount of iron particles out of the oil.
I like the idea though. May have to get one for my Champ.
Thanks for pointing this one out.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I just got a similar one for my Honda. Next time I run the machine for a prolonged outage, I'll see if it picked anything up.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oil magnets, they work great!
we have them on all of our small engines, and we use them on the fleet trucks as well!


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

agksimon said:


> Does anyone have any direct experience with a magnetic oil dipstick, oil filler plug for generators without an oil filter.
> I was looking at one for my Champion #100520 generator and have read just about every review, pro and con that I could find, with most being positive.
> This is the one I'm looking at:
> 
> ...


Though they are a little pricey for what they are, I think that they're relatively cheap insurance for gensets without filters and that are on the pricey side (think Honda Inverter type). I just put a magnetic drain plug and dipstick in mine. I have magnetic drain plugs in my Trooper and TDI as well. Any metal on your magnet is metal not circulating in your oil.

That said, 100 hour oil changes are meant to address just that problem.


----------

